# looking for ideas for mobile bridgeport



## sliverr2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a bridgeport that sits in the corner of my garage. At times it would be nice to be able to move it out to the middle of the floor. I can jack it up and roll it on pins or slide on rails but thinking of designing something that would make moving it relatively fast and easy.Has anyone ever designed a way to make a bridgeport easily mobile?


----------



## frank r (Nov 7, 2013)

I googled "bridgeport rolling base" and found this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=bri...a0ygGV4YCoAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1403&bih=640


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 7, 2013)

frank r said:


> I googled "bridgeport rolling base" and found this:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bri...a0ygGV4YCoAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1403&bih=640



Wow, I clicked the link in your post and scrolled thru some of the pictures.

  Low and behold, who's picture showed up but our own Randy M.!   He's famous!  )


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 7, 2013)

Im sure there are plenty of folks here with great ideas to show.  I am interested too.  At work we just plop BPs right on the ground and shim level if even that.  Us home guys tho we have our special needs.  Well, what I did wasn't so much to make it mobile per se.  I just wanted to keep it off the basement floor a bit,  allow leveling and also be able to get a narrow pallet jack underneath of the need to move ever arises.   Already had the pads (scored them in a "mystery cabinet" bid/won online) so I figured why not use em.   Whatever you design, keep in mind how it raises the overall height.  I actually like mine raised a bit but it does make working the drawbar a bit of a reach.  If it involves casters, I would suggest also having beefy threaded leveling screws to stabilize when not rolling around.


----------



## jmhoying (Nov 7, 2013)

sliverr2 said:


> I have a bridgeport that sits in the corner of my garage. At times it would be nice to be able to move it out to the middle of the floor. I can jack it up and roll it on pins or slide on rails but thinking of designing something that would make moving it relatively fast and easy.Has anyone ever designed a way to make a bridgeport easily mobile?



  I haven't made it yet, but I'm thinking about making a rail system using v-groove steel wheels.  I know it's not as mobile as casters, but in a straight line, with occasional turns, it'll roll very easy, even over gravel or rough concrete.

  I already have the wheels (6" x 2").  I bought a box from a local factory that had 15 of them in it.  I kept 4 and have the others on eBay (shameless plug for my auction here).  I'm planning on making a front and back low profile "axle" where you'd only have to lift the mill about an inch.  Then the mill could move easily on upside down angle iron, maybe 1" on flat concrete, and heavier iron on rougher terrain.  I'm thinking of possibly linking two 8' section of rail together if needed.  On concrete, the rails would easily spin to change direction if needed.

Jack


----------



## sliverr2 (Nov 8, 2013)

jmhoying said:


> I haven't made it yet, but I'm thinking about making a rail system using v-groove steel wheels.  I know it's not as mobile as casters, but in a straight line, with occasional turns, it'll roll very easy, even over gravel or rough concrete.
> 
> I already have the wheels (6" x 2").  I bought a box from a local factory that had 15 of them in it.  I kept 4 and have the others on eBay (shameless plug for my auction here).  I'm planning on making a front and back low profile "axle" where you'd only have to lift the mill about an inch.  Then the mill could move easily on upside down angle iron, maybe 1" on flat concrete, and heavier iron on rougher terrain.  I'm thinking of possibly linking two 8' section of rail together if needed.  On concrete, the rails would easily spin to change direction if needed.
> 
> Jack


All these pics have got my mind scheming. Jack im thinking three of your wheels, two mounted in the back of the machine either fixed or adjustable if needed and some kind of design in the front using only one like a trailer jack  (wheel would swivel to steer) and utilizing the knee to lower the wheel and raise the front of the machine. If i am lucky this would also angle the machine enough to put weight on the back two wheels.If not the backs would need a jacking screw. your wheels should roll on concrete just fine without rails no?

- - - Updated - - -



Cheeseking said:


> Im sure there are plenty of folks here with great ideas to show.  I am interested too.  At work we just plop BPs right on the ground and shim level if even that.  Us home guys tho we have our special needs.  Well, what I did wasn't so much to make it mobile per se.  I just wanted to keep it off the basement floor a bit,  allow leveling and also be able to get a narrow pallet jack underneath of the need to move ever arises.   Already had the pads (scored them in a "mystery cabinet" bid/won online) so I figured why not use em.   Whatever you design, keep in mind how it raises the overall height.  I actually like mine raised a bit but it does make working the drawbar a bit of a reach.  If it involves casters, I would suggest also having beefy threaded leveling screws to stabilize when not rolling around.


The holes in the base of the machine are they through holes from the factory ?Are they threaded if so? I never paid much attention tho them on my machine always thought they were through but were full of crud from years of service but this machine seems like they are just cast in and never finished.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 8, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Wow, I clicked the link in your post and scrolled thru some of the pictures.
> 
> Low and behold, who's picture showed up but our own Randy M.!   He's famous!  )



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jmhoying (Nov 8, 2013)

sliverr2 said:


> All these pics have got my mind scheming. Jack im thinking three of your wheels, two mounted in the back of the machine either fixed or adjustable if needed and some kind of design in the front using only one like a trailer jack  (wheel would swivel to steer) and utilizing the knee to lower the wheel and raise the front of the machine. If i am lucky this would also angle the machine enough to put weight on the back two wheels.If not the backs would need a jacking screw. your wheels should roll on concrete just fine without rails no?



I would think that they would roll fine on smooth concrete.  The key is that they are a little bigger in diameter than most, which makes a big difference.

Jack


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 8, 2013)

sliverr2 said:


> I have a bridgeport that sits in the corner of my garage. At times it would be nice to be able to move it out to the middle of the floor. I can jack it up and roll it on pins or slide on rails but thinking of designing something that would make moving it relatively fast and easy.Has anyone ever designed a way to make a bridgeport easily mobile?



Once it is up how hard is it to move? I recall Bridgeports are heavy for their size.  You could always use flat iron strips for the wheels to roll on although they or rails could be a trip hazard.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 8, 2013)

sliverr2 said:


> The holes in the base of the machine are they through holes from the factory ?Are they threaded if so? I never paid much attention tho them on my machine always thought they were through but were full of crud from years of service but this machine seems like they are just cast in and never finished.



The 4 holes in the BP base are just thru holes.   The tubing is 3/16 wall so I just drilled and tapped for the 1/2-13 x 7" hex bolts to screw directly into the tubes.   Cant see in the pic but the lock nuts for the feet are inside the tube.


----------



## sliverr2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Bill C. said:


> Once it is up how hard is it to move? I recall Bridgeports are heavy for their size.  You could always use flat iron strips for the wheels to roll on although they or rails could be a trip hazard.


I have not done anything to make it fast and simple yet but have moved them around on pins (3/4 dia rod) and also slid them on two pieces of 3/4 rod 10 to 12 feet long they move quite easily once you get them moving actually dont push to hard or they will go farther than you want.


----------



## Getaway (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have a Bridgeport but this is what I built for my Burke Millrite.  The bolt above the square tubing serves as a jack bolt to lift the machine.  The casters are 4" and rated for 700 lbs. each.  I can roll it easily by my self.


----------



## TAWP Tool (Nov 9, 2013)

I built this one last year from a set of pans that I bought on eBay (current item number 221264551903) HERE. He's a great guy to deal with and the plans were easy to read. 

I'm currently painting the base of my BP now and will bolt it to the mobile base when I'm finished.


----------

